# Saving Line



## lancej2 (Mar 5, 2013)

When changing line, be it braid to mono......do any of you guys save your line, if so how ?


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2013)

I recycle my mono when i respool. u fish 16 to 20 tournaments a year and change my line often.
i dont replace all the line i leave a backing on all my reels
My wife's uncle used braid and would tie the end to a tree walk the line off the spool the reverse the line so the used line is at the bottom


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 5, 2013)

I am with red bud on this one, use backing. I also reuse my line by reeling it on another reel so the used line is now reversed. I also fish a few tournaments a year and constantly changing out line aint cheap. Please also recycle your line, its not even safe to throw it away, find somewhere that will dispose of it properly or recycle it.


----------



## lancej2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, ok really never thought of recycling line, are there places that will take or just put it in the plastic bin ?


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 6, 2013)

Never have thought or heard of that before. Thanks, guys for the awesome tips. My wallet will thank you.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 6, 2013)

Some retailers have recycle bins for line. Lots of bass clubs or fishing clubs also put receptacles at boat landings, dont know what they do with the line but am sure it is recycled properly. This would be a good project for any local clubs to get involved with.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 28, 2013)

I recycle my mono, but I also "recycle" my braid by using it on two reels before I get rid of it.
I'll take one baitcaster, prespooled with mono, tie the "used" braid on to that, and fill the spool the rest of the way with the old braid. The old/used braid goes on the spool first, and the perfectly good, unused portion of braid will be at the top of the spool.


----------

